# Has anyone done a water fast?



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Has anyone tried fasting for an extended period of time, drinking only water or tea? I am curious to know how this turned out for you. o.o


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah, on several different occasions. The first time was when I had braces. After they adjusted them my teeth were so painful I couldn't eat anything for 3 days. It was painful. The 2nd time was when I had to do a blood test. Had to go almost 24 hours without eating and it was fairly painful. The next couple time I actually tried starving myself for 5 days straight. (this was in my "Gandhi" phase, where I wanted to prove to the world I was as cool as Gandhi lol.) That time wasn't as bad because I had focus and drive. In the end I realized that the best way to maintain while not eating was to focus on how good the food would taste after I was done fasting. Just like with staying up for elongated periods of time. If you stay up for more then 24 hours, you gonna be pretty freaking tired, but imagine how great it will be when you finally get to sleep. Anyways, that's my experience with it.


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

I think maybe using some type of fruit juice would be better than water.....supposedly 3 day juice fasts help detoxify your body...I wouldnt exceed 3 days though..just for health reasons.


i think fasting with only water would make you constipated as **** but idk for sure...at least with juice your body will have something to digest..I think.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah never past 36 hours though. 
Not that I'm not open to it, I just love food so flicking much and always cave in. 
Before you consider water fasting try eating 0 processed foods. Eat only things you could grow on a farm for a whole week. I've done that and you feel AMAZING. Combined with working out and interment fasting you'll definitely reap the rewards of a total cleanse. And you'll see noticeable weight loss


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Juice fasting is probably a good way to clean out and heal the insides.

2 litre of juice a day should be enough sipped on it through out the day. 

Juice will help detox the liver and prevent blood sugar crashes.

Do this for 3 day's perhaps then get reused to soft foods like melons, honeydews, watermelon, citrus fruits in the morning then have some soup's with lots of easy digestible vegetables in the evening.

I got to try this when I get some capital, I think whatever has been happening to my gut is causing brain inflammation leading to some nasty depression, I'm kind of over it right now my gut still hurts although.

You should also look at other aspects as well like exercising and meditation well practicing fasting, Going out in nature and read the bible or doing some prays and dancing have some fun!

Sleep deprivation goes good with fasting as well, If you have trouble sleeping embrace it and be proactive with your time until you eventually fall asleep.

Make it a week long event get reintouch with your self and nature.

Go hug some trees go for a nap in a park and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend it. I felt pretty dizzy and had a hard time thinking, moving, vertigo.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

For a different opinion: Those fad fast/"detox" things are 
1) complete horse**** 
2) are not based on any genuine science, and
3) are bad for you.

Just eat a healthy, balanced diet + exercise regularly and you'll be fine.

You're welcome


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

It's good for clearing the mind and having breakthroughs, I guess. It's always been hard for me to get past 3 days, though. Maybe I will try for a longer one....my head has felt really foggy lately.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I did it for 3 days before. Actually been thinking of doing it again though.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Fasting apparently helps slow down the aging process, too.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I did a gallon in one minute.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

It's not healthy. Just eat better instead- less animal products, more vegetables and wholegrains and fruits.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Jenikyula said:


> Has anyone tried fasting for an extended period of time, drinking only water or tea? I am curious to know how this turned out for you. o.o


well.. I drink only water... and milk (im a cat u know)....

and i feel EPIC all the time 

EDIT: yeah and i eat 4000 calories a day too...


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

There are benefits to fasting definitely. I'd rather vouch for green juice fast than plain water though.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh, Yeah I forgot to mention, When I was 16 I did a 5 day water fast.

It made me so weak I wasn't able to move because of dehydration and muscle catabolism. 

That why juice fasting is safer.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

GotAnxiety said:


> Oh, Yeah I forgot to mention, When I was 16 I did a 5 day water fast.
> 
> It made me so weak I wasn't able to move because of dehydration and muscle catabolism.
> 
> That why juice fasting is safer.


It sounds like you just didn't drink enough water.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Marko3 said:


> well.. I drink only water... and milk (im a cat u know)....
> 
> and i feel EPIC all the time
> 
> EDIT: yeah and i eat 4000 calories a day too...


Haha, cute.


----------



## redfaced (May 8, 2014)

I went month's drinking only green tea and water, but eventually it gets abit stale as there is no taste, it helps clear the toxins definitly.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

redfaced said:


> I went month's drinking only green tea and water, but eventually it gets abit stale as there is no taste, it helps clear the toxins definitly.


Cool, why did you do it, and was it difficult?


----------



## redfaced (May 8, 2014)

Jenikyula said:


> Cool, why did you do it, and was it difficult?[/QUOTE
> 
> Sorry i mistoke your post, when i did try fasting i only lasted around 48 hours, at the time i was trying to lose weight, and it helped with clearing the toxins for sure, but it was very difficult cause my body was used to consuming alot of calories beforehand.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

A juice fast when done right (having sufficient protein) would be ok. You'd have to be bonkers to go on a water fast though.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

tea111red said:


> Fasting apparently helps slow down the aging process, too.


I have heard that too. If you think of the body as a machine, the more you eat, the harder it works, leading to a quicker break-down. If you eat last, the machine will not break as quickly. And if you fast occasionally, then you are really giving the machine a total rest. Plus, if you are eating a diet that is low in nutritional value, then it screws up the...control panel? Wiring? I don't know too much about machines so maybe this isn't the best metaphor for me to use.

Hmm, that makes me think of how bad it is that I hardly ever turn off my laptop. :um


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

I think I lasted two days. Evening of first day rolled around and suddenly I got a wild dizzy spell. I ended up losing consciousness on the couch for a minute before I came to. But I pushed through the rest of the day and the following evening.

But I had been juicing for days before then, and was losing about a pound a day, so maybe that's why. In any case, I failed. :/


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

If you're doing this only to lose weight, the weight will come back... and you might gain a little more too... of course this is because you're eating the same food again after the fast. Flushing out toxins on the other hand, I'm not too sure about. There's a lot of stuff on the internet that tells you this but I don't quite trust them all. Exercising daily, eating less junk/sodium and eating more fruits and vegetables along with drinking more water, on the other hand, really helps to flush out things. Having a strong supportive network of friends and family that you can talk to and tell your emotions to also helps to "flush" "things" out as well... but we're not all that lucky so I guess diet is #1 for now.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Melodies0fLife said:


> If you're doing this only to lose weight, the weight will come back... and you might gain a little more too... of course this is because you're eating the same food again after the fast. Flushing out toxins on the other hand, I'm not too sure about. There's a lot of stuff on the internet that tells you this but I don't quite trust them all. Exercising daily, eating less junk/sodium and eating more fruits and vegetables along with drinking more water, on the other hand, really helps to flush out things. Having a strong supportive network of friends and family that you can talk to and tell your emotions to also helps to "flush" "things" out as well... but we're not all that lucky so I guess diet is #1 for now.


The weight won't come back if you change your eating habits.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Fasting to that degree (I assume not eating anything and only drinking water) is unhealthy. Restricted eating to some extent is fine, and even beneficial, though.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

AceEmoKid said:


> Fasting to that degree (I assume not eating anything and only drinking water) is unhealthy. Restricted eating to some extent is fine, and even beneficial, though.


Why is it unhealthy?


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Jenikyula said:


> The weight won't come back if you change your eating habits.


I'm pretty sure the weight will come back unless you decide to not eat at all afterwards. Even if you change your eating habits, all food has calories. If you restrict with only water (0 calories) and lose weight after the fast, then when you start to eat real food again (+ calories), your body adjusts and the weight has to come back. Sure, you can change your eating habits but IDK why weight has to be such a big deal though; if you exercise, build a little muscle, and eat good, balanced whole foods for your body's nutrients needs and optimal health/energy, then your weight doesn't really matter in the long run and you don't need to detoxify in the first place. Lean, toned/slightly muscular people often weigh more than when they originally had more fat on them. Sorry, I'm a little frustrated with this topic because to me, fasting is a spiritual thing but many people out there do it for imo somewhat of a selfish, physical reason (ie. easy weight loss fad). :blank


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

How long is this water fast? What is the reason for this fast. I've done fasting, but only for a short duration. (16 hours or so out of 24 hours)


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

The idea of a water fast makes me nervous. I've fasted for a day before, to give myself a deficit of calories or to make up for a binge, but I always feel sick afterwards. idk how people fast for a long time, and I don't understand the benefits that are supposed to come from it. I always feel worse afterwards. It does feel nice when you start eating though, makes you more aware of the food.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Barette said:


> It does feel nice when you start eating though, makes you more aware of the food.


After a day fast, sure. After an extended fast I actually couldn't eat. Anything I ate made my stomach feel sick and I threw it back up. Had to ease myself into eating by starting with those like, powdered meal drinks you mix into milk, and then moving to pudding/yogurt and finally to real food.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> After a day fast, sure. After an extended fast I actually couldn't eat. Anything I ate made my stomach feel sick and I threw it back up. Had to ease myself into eating by starting with those like, powdered meal drinks you mix into milk, and then moving to pudding/yogurt and finally to real food.


Same. I've never purposefully fasted (only "fasted" for a week after surgery because I literally couldn't eat) but even the thought of food made me feel sick. Even a day fast, if I have a drink that's too hot it'll make me nauseous because it upsets my stomach. I can't imagine feeling good while fasting for an extended period of time.


----------



## coffeeaddict (Mar 19, 2012)

Many people here seem to have no idea about water fast. Of course its extreme thing to do but if its done right way its not dangerous at all. I have not done it myself so I can not talk anything about personal experiences. But Im planning to try it somepoint.

In Russia they have studied fasting a lot and its used as a treatment to many illnesses. Also western countries have started to make research it lately.

Here is some videos from youtube:
















I want to add that still its not good for safety reasons to do water fast alone more than 3 days. Its best to with professionals.


----------



## Vergen (Jun 7, 2014)

Intermittent fasting is very good for you. In fact, it is MUCH healthier than most peoples' eating window.


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

Melodies0fLife said:


> If you're doing this only to lose weight, the weight will come back... and you might gain a little more too... of course this is because you're eating the same food again after the fast. Flushing out toxins on the other hand, I'm not too sure about. There's a lot of stuff on the internet that tells you this but I don't quite trust them all. Exercising daily, eating less junk/sodium and eating more fruits and vegetables along with drinking more water, on the other hand, really helps to flush out things. Having a strong supportive network of friends and family that you can talk to and tell your emotions to also helps to "flush" "things" out as well... but we're not all that lucky so I guess diet is #1 for now.


Also 'toxins' aren't 'flushed out' by drinking anything at all. There's a magical organ called the liver that processes 'toxins'.


----------



## JonnyRingo (Aug 26, 2007)

Obviously it can be over done and be dangerous, but there are numerous health benefits to intermittent fasting. Like MelodiesOfLife said, there are many people who do it for spiritual reasons and see great results not just physically but mentally.

Here's an article that was just published this week.

http://www.worldmag.com/2014/06/need_an_immune_system_boost_try_a_three_day_fast


----------



## Vergen (Jun 7, 2014)

JonnyRingo said:


> Obviously it can be over done and be dangerous, but there are numerous health benefits to intermittent fasting. Like MelodiesOfLife said, there are many people who do it for spiritual reasons and see great results not just physically but mentally.
> 
> Here's an article that was just published this week.
> 
> http://www.worldmag.com/2014/06/need_an_immune_system_boost_try_a_three_day_fast


Three days? You'll lose A LOT of muscle. IF generally doesn't go past 18 hours often. Usually it's 16.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

No offence to anyone here, but the idea of 'detoxifying' your body via a diet is a scam which has no basis in biology.

http://www.webmd.com/diet/detox-diets


----------



## Vergen (Jun 7, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> No offence to anyone here, but the idea of 'detoxifying' your body via a diet is a scam which has no basis in biology.
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/diet/detox-diets


No, but IF is extremely healthy. There are a plethora of benefits that come with it, and listing them all would just be redundant, because I'm sure it's been discussed numerous times in this section.

Anyone that thinks fasting is "unhealthy" or a waste of time has no idea what they're talking about. Daily fasting is probably the single best thing you can do for longevity.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

http://www.webmd.com/diet/features/is_fasting_healthy


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Apoc said:


> Also 'toxins' aren't 'flushed out' by drinking anything at all. There's a magical organ called the liver that processes 'toxins'.


Shhhh... we don't need facts in here. We need links to more not-science.


----------



## Vergen (Jun 7, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> http://www.webmd.com/diet/features/is_fasting_healthy


I don't think you understand what intermittent fasting is. First off, you still eat all of your calories on any given day. Secondly, you're only fasting for 16-18 hours at most. I can show you THOUSANDS of studies demonstrating the positive effects of IF.

You're posting a WebMD article that tells you that low-fat diets make you lose weight...

LOL


----------



## PaTrYcK (Jun 2, 2013)

I went on a coconut water fast for about a week, I can say I felt a lot better after, but it can act as a natural laxative so watch out.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

http://www.quackwatch.com/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/detox.html


----------



## Vergen (Jun 7, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> http://www.quackwatch.com/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/detox.html


You're arguing against a strawman (I'm assuming this was in response to me). Not once did I ever mention "detoxification". I know it's bull****. But you're claiming that IF is unhealthy, and it's just not true. If you truly made a mistake and took 16 hours of fasting for 72+ hours, just say it. If not, I can start posting study after study.


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

Fasting allows the body to rest, detoxify, and to heal. Tried this before and helpful to me.


----------



## Kenan A (Dec 24, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> No offence to anyone here, but the idea of 'detoxifying' your body via a diet is a scam which has no basis in biology.
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/diet/detox-diets





TicklemeRingo said:


> http://www.webmd.com/diet/features/is_fasting_healthy





TicklemeRingo said:


> http://www.quackwatch.com/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/detox.html


It's quite easy to do what you're doing (copy and pasting URLs) and regurgitating information. Just because a doctor says something or "science" says something, it doesn't make it the infallible truth. Science itself is subjective and always changing and depending on who funds a study, you can make it conclude just about anything which is why it is important to be your own scientist through testing things yourself.

Countless people have benefited from fasting (including myself) so it's redundant to just regurgitate information as if you have the "right" answer. Depending on your attitude during the fast, will determine whether the fast will be successful or not. I personally love the mental clarity I get from fasting. When I don't eat and just drink liquids, my meditations feel way more intense and peaceful. Many fast a few days and find that when they break their fast, many of their previous food allergies disappear, years of back pain gone, their hair looks healthier, they are more energetic, etc. So if these are the results gained by someone who fasted, why should they care if some medical doctor or "modern science" says that it's quackery? At the end of the day they improved their quality of life and all a skeptic does is act like some kind of pseudo-intellectual that wants to believe that he has the 100% "right" answer that fasting is a hoax.

It's nothing personal but I just hope you can consider that personal experience and results >>> subjective scientific information


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^Hey you don't have to convince me 

Call up Harvard and tell them you'd like to take this guy's job:

_But the idea that your body needs help getting rid of toxins has "no basis in human biology," says* Frank Sacks, MD, of the Harvard School of Public Health.* Your organs and immune system handle those duties, no matter what you eat._


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

i used to do intermittent fasting once a week for 24 hrs and i would run two miles during that time one at the start and one at the end of the 24 hrs. i always felt really good one the fasting days after i got used to it you get a lot or clarity and oddly become fairly energetic. not sure of the cleansing effects or any science behind the health effects i just did it to get lean and i actually really enjoyed doing it.


----------



## socialwish (Jul 26, 2010)

Nope.. but i do a 'beer fast' most weeks. On those 2 days I only drink beer with a little bit of food.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Kenan A said:


> It's nothing personal but I just hope you can consider that personal experience and results >>> subjective scientific information


Sorry, but that's not true at all. Tons of people claim that faith healing works, when, if anything, it's nothing but a placebo.


----------



## Tone (Oct 12, 2012)

Ive had forced low calorie diets and still do from intense pain & suffering thats indescribable.


----------



## MeHereThere (Oct 14, 2012)

i tried a 10 day water fast, there were times when i felt great "mini euphoria" when listening to great music during the fast days.
there's a weakness/ tiredness feeling of course. most of the days i stayed at home.
only thing that i would recommend, is don't search for food recipes to make after the fast, it only made me hungrier hehe:boogie


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

>Water fast

This sounds beyond dumb


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

In 2008 I didn't eat or drink anything except water for two months straight. This wasn't something I did voluntarily however. I had anaphylaxis due to the accidential consumption of an almond and nearly died from that. As a result I developed a psychological disorder that made me have difficulty swallowing my food so I was unable to eat for several months and lived off of nothing but water. 

Anyway on the whole "water only" thing, here's my experience on it: I lost a crap ton of weight (obviously), but also felt extremely weak, dizzy, no energy at all, unable to concentrate, nearly fainted a couple times and my immune system was **** all the way up to the next several months after I started eating again. Most of these effects were already kicking in after several days to a week after I stopped eating. As someone else mentioned, it also isn't exactly kind on your muscles. Make of that what you will and take it or leave it, but I personally wouldn't do any such thing again.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I've done a full no water, no food fast for a couple days a few times.


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

If you want to lose weight on a water fast, you will have to go past 3 days or it would be a waste. It's after 3 days that your body goes into a ketogenic state and burns fat. Your appetite will also go away after about 4 days. 

I peed a LOT and it was very annoying. I got headaches, bad nausea, back and neck pain, and dizziness. I had a lipoma (a fatty, noncancerous tumor) on my scalp, under my hair and within a few days it shrunk to almost nothing. My acne scars faded significantly. 

I'm not going to lie. It feels like ****, but it's a great way to lose weight quickly. Just don't jump back into solid food your first day out.


----------



## Espirito (Feb 17, 2014)

I've had great results doing intermitent water fasting. I've lost about 20-30lbs in only a couple of months. I still stick by it and really watch what i eat/drink and ocassionally do some light exercise.


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

I did intermittent which included that and it works like a charm for weight loss etc..


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm considering a raw food juicing fast kinda. The only reason to juice though is because it's way to exhausting to chew the amount of vegetables and fruits I'd need to meet my calories. For protein and healthy fats, I would include avocado, seaweed, hemp seeds and maybe sprouted nuts if I can have. I am also considering that it wouldn't be a total juice fast, because I'm thinking of adding fermented foods like sauerkraut which is easy on the digestion. I don't see how this would be any different from someone doing a low-carb diet temporarily, and I would be meeting my calories and getting a lot of nutrients from the huge increase in vegetable/fruit intake so I don't see how it's unhealthy. It's just to give my gut a break, since I'm experiencing a lot of inflammation despite a pretty clean diet. Would include supplements like L-glutamine and colostrum that help heal the gut too. It's not fasting in the typical sense then I guess xD.


----------



## Pen (Jan 17, 2012)

I lasted 1.5 days 
The temptations were too much.

I'm gonna do one this month I want to loose 28 pounds, I'm 84 pounds


----------



## Pen (Jan 17, 2012)

sweetpotato said:


> If you want to lose weight on a water fast, you will have to go past 3 days or it would be a waste. It's after 3 days that your body goes into a ketogenic state and burns fat. Your appetite will also go away after about 4 days.
> 
> I peed a LOT and it was very annoying. I got headaches, bad nausea, back and neck pain, and dizziness. I had a lipoma (a fatty, noncancerous tumor) on my scalp, under my hair and within a few days it shrunk to almost nothing. My acne scars faded significantly.
> 
> I'm not going to lie. It feels like ****, but it's a great way to lose weight quickly. Just don't jump back into solid food your first day out.


This post has made me feel a bit better, I'm really determined to try it again now


----------

